# Capitol Audiofest this weekend



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I was wondering if any shack guys were going?Its just 10 min from my house so I think I am going to take a look maybe meet some of you guys if we run into each other.
CD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey chuck... did you go? We were there. Sorry we did not see your thread as it was posted in the wrong forum. I moved it to this forum just now. :huh:


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

yea I went saturday (sorry for delay in answering)I t was my first audio show and I enjoyed it. wanted to see some watt puppys or mark levision but the stuff was pretty good I loved the svs 5.1 setup.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

cdunphy said:


> yea I went saturday (sorry for delay in answering)I t was my first audio show and I enjoyed it. wanted to see some watt puppys or mark levision but the stuff was pretty good I loved the svs 5.1 setup.


So did we - the Tron light cycle scene on that setup sounded awesome!


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Is this a regular event in the DC area?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes it is - you can check for dates and details at http://www.capitalaudiofest.com.


----------

